# revolver preference



## viper31373

which do you like?


----------



## Delta Force

*Double or single*

I like single action revolvers best of all.I also like single action auto's better than double action auto's.


----------



## hberttmank

Double action for me.


----------



## gene

*revolver*

I own both enjoy shooting single and double action. :lol:


----------



## scoop

i likes em all! :shock: 8)


----------



## kjeff50cal

scoop said:


> i likes em all! :shock: 8)


+1


----------



## Vom Kriege

I prefer the S&W K frame in DA.


----------



## dogngun

I have both, but I have at least twice as many DA's as SA's

All my DA's are Smiths, going back to 1917.

Mark


----------



## jimg11

dogngun said:


> I have both, but I have at least twice as many DA's as SA's
> 
> All my DA's are Smiths, going back to 1917.
> 
> Mark


 :-D :-D :-D 
I have all 3 types Mostly S&Ws several lemon squeezers DAO going back to the 1880s and some Single action S&W Revolvers going back to the 1860's and Lots of DA revolvers going back the 1880's When I did the poll I wasn't thinking of pre 1900 guns but S&W had all three types before 1900


----------



## poncaguy

Since I got my 6" SS GP100 357.......it is the best, even better than my 8" Dan Wesson 357.DA all the way!


----------



## Guest

There's no mention of the odd looking Mateba semi auto revolver. Anyways, I would have to say I like a single action. For some reason the grips feel a lot nicer in my hands. I also love being involved in my shooting and like to pull the hammer back on each shot. Fanning is very fun too. :-D :twisted:


----------



## RONNIE J

*SA*

Single actions are sweet..

RJ


----------



## tex45acp

My favorite revolvers!!!


----------



## Bob Wright

The question is like asking which is preferred, the hammer or the saw?

The Western style Single Action, namely the Ruger Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk, is my favorite for heavy loads for use in the field or woods. It is extremely accurate, powerful, and rugged. In addition to being such a fine performer, it is the most handsome of handguns, either blue and case hardened, or plated and engraved. No other handgun has such elegant looks. nor wears grips of ivory, stag, pearl, or exotic hardwoods as well.

But, for rapidity of fire, and speed and ease of reloading, then the double action revolver shines. It can be dressed up as well as the Single Action, though lacks the beauty of form possessed by the Single Action. There have been attempts to build DA guns as rugged as the SA, but these attempts have resulted in the awful monstrosities seen with rubber grips and scopes mounted.

Just my opinion.

Bob Wright


(Still my opinion.)


----------



## "JB"

Double Action All Weather :-D


----------



## 2400

JB said:


> Double Action All Weather :-D
> 
> [IMG:320:240:61087f7a3b]http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/7231/picture0037yr.jpg[/img:61087f7a3b]


Nice. :-D 
I'm split about 50/50 between blue/stainless and auto/revolver.


----------



## Baldy

*Colts*

Colts are my all time favorite and Smiths & Rugers run a close second. I Just like revolvers real well. Here's mine.


----------



## Grayfox

I'm a DA man myself. Not That I have anything against SA revolvers. My ragged old hands just don't seem to work real well with the normal SA grip. I do have a Ruger Bisley Blackhawk that works well for me.


----------



## sixgunfan

I enjoy both, but my SA's are only used for the range and hunting.
DA revolvers offer the ability to fire SA or DA, and have the added bonus of quick reloads thanks to speedloaders and moonclips.
The DA is great for CCW, night stand, woods carry, hunting, USPSA, and ICORE.
I prefer DA revolvers.


----------



## Waffen

I going to have to choose my SA as my most prefered. I like both SA/DA but I'm not in to any speed competitions (DA), I just like to shoot.

W


----------



## bambam

I likes my 4" S&W 686P .357 mag just fine. No desire for anything else in a revolver.  

Tom


----------



## Davidq762

*Double....*

Colt Anaconda, .44M, 4"

S&W 19-3, .357M, 6"


----------



## Revolver

I have no experience with the SA revolvers but I really do enjoy Smith & Wesson DA's. One of these days I'm gonna get my hands on a Ruger Blackhawk.


----------



## 44magFMJ

Cannot vote since I like them both for different reasons.

The double action revolver is a work of art in that it has the lockwork of a precision piece of machinery (most brands), well balanced and beautiful to look at.

The single action revolver is a masterpiece of 19th century mechanical genius. The multiple clicks when preparing to fire is the sound of power getting ready to be unleashed. :smt071


----------



## thedr

Revolver said:


> I have no experience with the SA revolvers but I really do enjoy Smith & Wesson DA's. One of these days I'm gonna get my hands on a Ruger Blackhawk.


This funny to me. I've never thought about, "What was the first centerfire revolver I ever shot?" My god, it was a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag. in 1974 in Key West FL. I've shot many since. I've always prefered D.A. revolvers. I am not a big fan of the single action revolver. They are good shooters but I prefer the look of a nice double action.
I own a Colt Python, a S&W M19 and a Ruger GP100.
I've owned Rossi, Taurus, Charter Arms, North American Arms and I've shot Llama and Heritage revolvers. 
You need to get a Ruger Blackhawk. They are good guns.


----------



## pap1105

i prefer double action only because i only have handguns that i carry. but you never know i might become a gun slinger lol.


----------



## jody johnson

I own and shoot both SA and DA. Smith, Ruger, Colt...all have merits and appeal. Given time for choice, or fer' gun-carryin' and practicing that's not work-related, I'll take a wheelgun anytime!


----------



## Queeqeg

I have 2 double action revolvers..tried to order a single action Ruger Cowboy 
.22 switch cylinder this morning but CDNN had already sold the last one


----------



## texgunner

*I own and like both but...*

...if I could only have one type it would be double action.

Tex


----------



## mvslay

*I vote DA as a pracical manner.*

I own a .357 SS tracker that I carry as my hiking/canoeing gun. It is primarily my "uh oh it's a water mocassin" gun. I load two shot shells and 5 .357 rounds. In most it's a snake/bobcat/rabid dog situations I believe I'll be quicker drawing and shooting than drawing, cocking, and shooting.


----------



## JimmySays

Double action. I shoot about 1 in 100 in single action, but it's nice to have a choice. Although my next revolver will be a S&W or Ruger DAO. I think for revolver concealed carry that is the only way to go.


----------



## Desertrat

There is just something about the "feel" of a Single action.....it must be that old "wild west" thing.:smt023


----------



## neophyte

*Fair*

Not Fair: Bob; Sir you coulda made some way we could put in both
Double/Single/ something:smt083
Now; we know that most Double's are used for plain shooting:smt1099
Now; we know that most Single's are used for the Target shooters:smt083
Now; we know that DAO don't fit anything:smt083
Now; we know that Single's are best for Hunting
Now; we know that Double's are Best of both worlds
Now; we know that most of us have B"OTH:smt1099

Sir: kindly revisit this poll and un-up-date the question:smt1099

It's about Revolvers:smt033

Thanks


----------



## dogngun

DA and SA both. Prefer Colt type SAA to other single action types.
I have both DA and SA autos as well.
I guess I'm easy to get along with.

Mark


----------



## Guest

I voted double action but either in a Ruger is fine with me. For protection a double action, for hunting and plinking either.


----------



## jeffie

*629 S&W 44 mag*

double action in 44 mag 629 S&W in 3" and you feel like heaven

jeff


----------



## Retired in 2001

SmithandWesson


MODEL 19


----------



## drummin man 627

Hello there Retired in 2001. Welcome aboard. Here's that Jersey joke......"What Exit?" I was born and raised in Long Branch. I had a small music store in Belmar from 1972-1991. I moved to Fl in 2002.
Boy am I glad I got "outta Dodge". This state is much more friendly for shooters. I wish I'd have left 25 years ago.


----------



## IntegraGSR

I've only fired DA's, so I can't comment much on SA's. I figure if I want that short, crisp trigger, I'll just cock the hammer. But I find Ruger SA's to be absolutely beautiful. Maybe someday I'll get my mitts on one.


----------



## Don357

I like them both, but it depends on what I'm doing. I really love my Rugers and use my .357 Blackhawk with a 6 1/2" barrel for deer hunting, and my 4" Security-Six as a HD gun.


----------



## oak1971

I love the look of a single action. That being said, all my wheel guns are da. The weird thing is I almost always shoot in sa mode. I guess I prefer the versitility and the swing out cyclinder. I own Smiths, Rugers and Taurus.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The two wheel guns I have right now are DA. I have had some SA revolvers in the past but I seem to like the DA a little more. This is seen by what I keep and what moves on from my collection into an others.


----------



## DennisE

I perfer DA revolvers with a good DA trigger job! Dennis


----------



## foxtrotter

gene said:


> I own both enjoy shooting single and double action. :lol:


What he said


----------



## ROBINPA

I own and shoot both single and double action revolvers , and as said before the swing out cylinder is ceartainly a lot faster to reload , but than again there is just something about that cowboy look and feel of the single action.:smt1099


----------



## tateb24

Double action on a revolver is the way to go.


----------



## Tucker

I voted single action as that is what we have here in the house at the moment...I read somewhere that it is more accurate to fire a single action...I find it comfortable when I was allowed to shoot it at the range one time. No offense meant but I tend to think that a revolver is for practice shooting only. I have yet to train my brain to think that a revolver is also the same as my other guns...for protection. tumbleweed


----------



## 9mmFan

I prefer double action. I have about half that are double and the other half single action. The single action are mostlly 22 plinkers though.


----------



## austin88

i like double action more than single because when its in single action it takes almost no pressure to fire a round off. another reason for me liking double action more is because if your going to use a revolver as a carry weapon your not going to carry it in single action. also i feel like i am more accurate if i squeeze the trigger in double action rather than doing it in single


----------



## niadhf

Bob Wright said:


> The question is like asking which is preferred, the hammer or the saw?
> 
> The Western style Single Action, namely the Ruger Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk, is my favorite for heavy loads for use in the field or woods. It is extremely accurate, powerful, and rugged. In addition to being such a fine performer, it is the most handsome of handguns, either blue and case hardened, or plated and engraved. No other handgun has such elegant looks. nor wears grips of ivory, stag, pearl, or exotic hardwoods as well.
> 
> But, for rapidity of fire, and speed and ease of reloading, then the double action revolver shines. It can be dressed up as well as the Single Action, though lacks the beauty of form possessed by the Single Action. There have been attempts to build DA guns as rugged as the SA, but these attempts have resulted in the awful monstrosities seen with rubber grips and scopes mounted.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob, Perfectly Said. +12 (for each revolver)


----------



## tc15

Prefer single but enjoy shooting both.


----------



## cougartex

Single action.


----------



## parisite

Smith double actions for me.


----------



## Frank45

I voted for double action only, I've owned a GP 100 for many years, and it runs well. Although the first gun I bought over 40 years ago was a Ruger Single Six 22 and loved the heck out of it. My only complaint was it was a pain was loading and unloading it.


----------



## dondavis3

I like the ability to use both double action or single action.

I own a S&W model 66-4










My S&W allows both.

:smt1099


----------



## JMD

I like both the double action and the single action equally well, but prefer the single action for field use.


----------



## nailer

Either, as long as it's S&W!!!


----------



## hetzer

Smith & Wesson J frame kitguns.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Trooper III a 1975 model.










My S&W 29-8 Talo Exclusive 3" 44 magnum.










The old stand-by, Dan Wesson 715 (357 mag)










I do like the DW 744 (44 mag) also, it's scary accurate and has a trigger that can't be beat even by the Trooper.


----------



## Lobo_79

*Tough question indeed*

Double action is my preferred action design just based on reload time. Of my DA collection I have 3X more S&Ws than I do Rugers. My best S&W is my Performance Center Model 627. But when forced to admit a preference I have to own up to the fact that my all time favorite - from my current collection - is my 3" Ruger SP101.


----------



## bravo619

COLT PYTHONS FOR ME!:mrgreen:


----------



## Cat

Waldo Pepper said:


> Trooper III a 1975 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My S&W 29-8 Talo Exclusive 3" 44 magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old stand-by, Dan Wesson 715 (357 mag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the DW 744 (44 mag) also, it's scary accurate and has a trigger that can't be beat even by the Trooper.


 Trooper III all the way.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Cat said:


> Trooper III all the way.


Thought lot more of the Colt Trooper then any KLN frame Smith, but had to let it go to someone that wanted it more thin I did.:mrgreen:


----------



## revolvers&w

I prefer double action or dao for carry smith # 66 and 642 or 042 respectively.
But there are not many better ways to spend time at the range than plinking with Ruger single actions.


----------



## Survivor

Double action Ruger GP100.


----------



## oldslowchevy

for target shooting i like either my heritage arms 22 mag (stop laughing....ok ..please stop laughing) or my uberi 1873 .45 (....... why did you stop laughing?) 

for my carry i have a tauras pt 917 9mm, so there is no need for a revolver for that duty with me.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I can't quit laughing about the Heritage 22WMR because caliber is poor choice for revolver due to volocity lose, and Taurus generally poor reliability. The Ubi doesn't quite make the offset even, but close. ;>)

PS; I've crony the WMR in revolvers, and one automatic. The Viper drops to 1300fps range and some brands of the ammo actually drop sub-sonic.

Also I CCW Colt DE 10mm & Sig clone of Colt Mustang 1911 style 380 for the pocket.


----------



## oldslowchevy

Waldo Pepper said:


> I can't quit laughing about the Heritage 22WMR because caliber is poor choice for revolver due to volocity lose, and Taurus generally poor reliability. The Ubi doesn't quite make the offset even, but close. ;>)
> 
> PS; I've crony the WMR in revolvers, and one automatic. The Viper drops to 1300fps range and some brands of the ammo actually drop sub-sonic.
> 
> Also I CCW Colt DE 10mm & Sig clone of Colt Mustang 1911 style 380 for the pocket.


i have had no problems with any of these guns the heritage is only good for around 15 yards and the wife enjoys it.

the uberti is a bit much for me to be honest and at 40 yards i have groupings in the 12" range and that is with the 4 1/2 barrel so no complaints other then i hate the grips (would love rubber ones but oh well)

as far as the taruas is cncerned i have put well over 4000 rounds thought in over the past 5 years with not so much as a singlle misfire or jam.

and since i have less then $650 in all 3 of these so i have no complains what so ever. though i still chuckle at the 22 mag... that just doesn't even sound right.:anim_lol:


----------



## Waldo Pepper

oldslowchevy said:


> i have had no problems with any of these guns the heritage is only good for around 15 yards and the wife enjoys it.
> 
> the uberti is a bit much for me to be honest and at 40 yards i have groupings in the 12" range and that is with the 4 1/2 barrel so no complaints other then i hate the grips (would love rubber ones but oh well)
> 
> as far as the taruas is cncerned i have put well over 4000 rounds thought in over the past 5 years with not so much as a singlle misfire or jam.
> 
> and since i have less then $650 in all 3 of these so i have no complains what so ever. though i still chuckle at the 22 mag... that just doesn't even sound right.:anim_lol:


I had a Heritage and it went bang every time I pulled triger, only problem is after having 3 SA Ruger's, 1 SA Colt I discovered I can't hit crap with a SA revolver. Slow learner I guess. 

As Taurus goes I have several friends that own gun shops and none of them speak good of their reliability or quality, all three shop owners say they have higher return rate for failure then any brand they carry. One shop just stopped carrying the revolvers because of failures, another shop tells all buyers that other guns are more reliable and some even cheaper and if gun fails they contact the Taurus not them.

I was about to buy one a couple years ago but lucky for me I got a chance to shoot one and man I could shoot it too, accurate as hell with the 4.5"(?) barrel at 25 yards. But the recoil was a killer on my wrist and next day those six rounds had hand and wrist where I could not use a key board for 3 days. But they sure be well made and pretty.

There was three different ones of us on another forum crony tested several different calibers and gun types including 22 LR/WMR rifle and some centerfire hand guns. The 22 Magnum with a S&W M-48 that had an advertized velocity of about 1800fps from rifle was faster out of 18" rifle then 21" rifle was as I stated about 1300fps average best I remember. The Winchester Dynapoint rated 1550 IIRC from a rifle was 1075fps average out of the Smith 48 and same gun with 22LR cylinder using 22 LR CCI Stinger were faster then 3 or 4 of the WMR loads tested. I sold my S&W 48 and my frind with the Ruger has never shot WMR in it since.


----------



## sgms

For me, it's all of the above.


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy

Colt Python.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

As long as it has a cylinder and says "Smith & Wesson" on the side, I'm okay with it!


----------



## Packard

For defensive purposes DAO. For target/range I am OK with both.


----------



## BearTaylor

All of my double action revolvers will function as single actions too. No dao revolvers in my collection.


----------



## skidder

I have others, but DA Rugers are my favorite.


----------



## Bear2

Smith DAs; 629, 686, & 642


----------



## nightwalker

I'm not laughing... I picked one up and that thing IS accurate and fun. (Heritage 22mag/22lr.)


----------



## berettabone

Da's.........Colt Trooper, Diamondback, Python, S&W 686


----------



## Gunners_Mate

double/single. I like to have options


----------



## 45

I like the S&W model 66 in 4 inch barrel it is my back up gun in case my 1911 jams it will peobley never happen but if it does I have a darn good back up gun you know the old saying two is one & one is none


----------



## NMpops

S&W K & J Frames for me.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Ruger GP100 .357 Mag is my favorite.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I have a thing for Dan Wessons.

Model 15 VH6 (Vented Heavy barrel 6")









Model 744 VH2.5" (744=SS 44 Mag)









Model 44 VH2.5 









Model 44 set...top to bottom VH8, V10, V6, VH2.5 and soon to add a VH4 to the set.









I'll post set pictures of 357" and 22LR gun sets at later date.


----------



## thndrchiken

Depends on the task at hand, for defensive purposes, I prefer DAO, for target/hunting it's DA. Rugers are built like tanks, Smith's like Ferrari's. Guess it really depends on your preference.


----------



## LePetomane

DA/SA for me. I shoot my S&W 629 and 686 in the single action mode at the range. I carry the 629 while fishing in Montana and hope I never have to shoot it in the D/A mode.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

LePetomane said:


> DA/SA for me. I shoot my S&W 629 and 686 in the single action mode at the range. I carry the 629 while fishing in Montana and hope I never have to shoot it in the D/A mode.


If I'm shooting scoped 8" or 10" barrel I generally go SA about 75% of the time, 6" about 50/50 scoped or not and 2.5" and 4" 95% DA only.

With the 2.5" barrel 44 mag as shown above I can do 6 in about 4 seconds all in 10" circle at 15 yards, with max loaded 300gr JHP that friends won't even try in their 629's for some reason. I finally got one S&W 629 guy to try it in my DW and he was floored at how light the recoil was, said the 8" barrel was like a light loaded 44 special and he compared the 2.5" barrel with same 300 grain load about same as his SS S&W 2" with a medium load.

Here is my full sized 5" DW 1911 Bobtailed Razorback 10mm with the DW M744 in 2.5" configuration for scale.


----------



## shouldazagged

For daily carry and self-defense, DEFINITELY double action only. It's far too easy under extreme pressure to light off a round inadvertently with the option of single action fire (especially with elderly hands like mine). It can also, in a perfectly justified shooting, leave you open to a wrongful death or wounding suit with some lawyer claiming you negligently cocked a "hair-trigger" weapon. My Smith 640 protects me from both problems and won't snag on the draw.

That said, I own a Smith & Wesson Model 10 that I love. And if I had to fire at an intruder, I'd still shoot double action.


----------



## smirk43

Indeed!


----------



## BigCityChief

I love any well-built handsomely designed revolver. For DA, I really enjoy the S&W 625 JM; in SA, my favorite is an A. Uberti 1873 Cattleman "El Patron" replica which I just picked up.


----------



## BigCityChief

shouldazagged said:


> For daily carry and self-defense, DEFINITELY double action only ..,
> That said, I own a Smith & Wesson Model 10 that I love. And if I had to fire at an intruder, I'd still shoot double action.


Me too - I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## berettabone

I like my Ruger speed six in 9mm...


----------



## oak1971

I like them all, but DA is more versatile.


----------



## Donn

Have both, use both, like both.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I like the S&W K, L, or N frames best because they have the best action for D/A shooting and a great single action pull.


----------



## OldManMontgomery

I'm a double action sort. The specific choice is Smith & Wesson K or N frames - one J frame Chief's Special - with pinned barrels. Shooting double action is twice as easy; but I prefer the original action with a choice. It's just that I shoot double action only most of the time.


----------



## desertman

For me S&W hammerless J-Frames, in particular the Model 640 .357. I have an S&W 3" 629 Talo, 4" Model 29 and a 7 1/2" Ruger Redhawk all great revolvers, only draw back is that they're a little too heavy for everyday carry, and for self defense purposes .44 Specials are preferred. That being the case a lighter .45 auto is a better option. I bought the 29 and Redhawk because I hadda have a .44 Magnum and be the loudest kid on the block at least back then. Was tempted to buy either a .460 or .50 S&W last year but at $5.00 a round making noise was no longer a priority, and bought a 629 3" Talo instead. On the single action side I've got a Cimmaron/Uberti "Thunderer" .45 Long Colt and their "Lightning" .22, love the feel and appearance of those grips. They are in my opinion some of the best looking six guns around, without the huge price tag of an original Colt. But for everyday practicality the S&W 640 .357 for me is the best.


----------



## ArmyCop

Unless I change my mind any revolver I get will be a S&W J Frame & I'll try to have same grips on each of them.
Couple reason's for this is; 
Won't have to buy several different holsters - same couple for one will fit all the others.
Using same grips - build memory for when/if have to do a fast draw - point shoot - each should have same feel and impact point.

Currently only have the S&W Model 60 Pro but hope to soon add the S&W Model 640.


----------



## Donn

Have both, like both. That said, DA's are my preference day in and day out. Have a Ruger Redhawk 41mag, four S&W's, an N, L, K, and J frame, (44mag, two 357's and a 38spl). Picked up my first Colt DA the other day. An exceptional 4" Police Positive in 38spl.


----------



## TomcatPC

I'm happy with my S&W Model 10-5 .38 Special, but just bought a Colt Police Positive in .32 Colt New Police that I am getting to really like. 
Mark


----------



## hillman

I _like_ single action revolvers, for target shooting and hunting (back when I hunted). They aren't the optimum home defense handgun though (IMO that would be a 1911 .45).


----------



## Funeralguy

I only have one S/A revolver. A Ruger Vaqeuero in .45 LC very fun to shoot. But for home defense I'd have to stick to D/A or D/A only for liability issues if nothing else.


----------



## jeager106

I was hired on the police dept. back in '72 when revolvers were still standard police handguns.
My first issued gun was a brand new Colt Police Positive. My only experience with a handgun was my Ruger Super Single Six.
I had NO IDEA how the bullets went into the thing. An old gray haired vet. loaded it, snapped it in my holster and admonished,
" don't touch it ". Well my 1st call the 1st night on the job was a shooting ! 
I touched it. Scared silly I was.
The next day the Cheif sent me to the range with 100 rounds of ammo and taught me how to load & unload the thing.
Been hooked a DA revolvers since. Even got into PPC competition and did pretty well.
I have 13 older Smith wheel guns in 90 + % condition, one Ruger GP-100, a Taurus 5 shot 41 mag & 5 cap 'n ball revolvers.
I'm stuck in the past with the Smith K frame being my favorite to shoot.
Tho I shamelessly admit to owning 4 Kimbers, 2 R.I.A., an H&K USP. The 1911 is a timeless weapon.


----------



## borris

As Long As I Don't Have To Pay For The Ammo I Like-em All :anim_lol:


----------



## Goldwing

It's hard to beat a S&W 586. I think they called it the "Distinguished Combat Magnum". Mine had a single action trigger as good as any I've tried. An all around good looking good shooting gun.
Goldwing


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

I love Ruger single actions.


----------



## DJ Niner

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I love Ruger single actions.


For accuracy and value, it's hard to beat a good Ruger sixgun. My first revolver was a Ruger Super Blackhawk; it taught me a lot about trigger control and follow-though, because if you jerked the trigger on that gun, with its slow hammer-fall, you could miss the entire target backer.


----------



## berettatoter

I prefer a DAO in a semi-auto pistol, but in a revolver, I would rather have the option of choosing which way I want to touch one off.


----------



## Gabby

For Double action my S&W M-19
For Single action any Ruger followed by a Colt army!

See my rant below.
Gabby


----------



## gnappi

Shooting a revolver or DA/SA auto is much like driving a car, if you learn on a manual transmission you can drive anything, are not limited to what kind of car you buy, and I think you're a better driver in the long run learning on a manual. 

DA/SA autos are no more difficult to shoot than SA if you train DA, relying on locked and cocked, striker fired or SA Revolver limits your choice in handguns for sure, and if you carry, and have a DA/SA and do not train DA from the holster, it's a mistake. As far as revolvers go thumbing back the hammer is a waste of time other than to check the revolvers accuracy the first time to the range. Someone well trained with using a revolver is a treat to watch.


----------



## Gabby

jeager106 said:


> I was hired on the police dept. back in '72 when revolvers were still standard police handguns.
> My first issued gun was a brand new Colt Police Positive. My only experience with a handgun was my Ruger Super Single Six.
> I had NO IDEA how the bullets went into the thing. An old gray haired vet. loaded it, snapped it in my holster and admonished,
> " don't touch it ". Well my 1st call the 1st night on the job was a shooting !
> I touched it. Scared silly I was.
> The next day the Cheif sent me to the range with 100 rounds of ammo and taught me how to load & unload the thing.
> Been hooked a DA revolvers since. Even got into PPC competition and did pretty well.
> I have 13 older Smith wheel guns in 90 + % condition, one Ruger GP-100, a Taurus 5 shot 41 mag & 5 cap 'n ball revolvers.
> I'm stuck in the past with the Smith K frame being my favorite to shoot.
> Tho I shamelessly admit to owning 4 Kimbers, 2 R.I.A., an H&K USP. The 1911 is a timeless weapon.


We were in the cops about the same time, I was with a small town PD and we had to furnish our own side arms, I bought a Colt Trooper 357 because I couldn't afford to buy a S&W M-19. I carried that gun for many years and I couldn't complain about the service it gave me, it never missed a beat. but the love of my life was the M-19, and I finally got one years later
that I did a little PPC work with and did ok at Yuma, against guys with race guns and match ammo and open front quick draw rigs. My partner and I were using roll your own wad cutters basically stock S&W's our duty belt and holsters and still took home a trophy or 2. The ex conned me out of almost all of my guns and the 19 was never seen again.
Until about 5 years ago I traded for and got another Blue 4" that resides in my drawer beside my bed, She'll be mine till I kick the bucket, along with my latest acquisition my other favorite wheel gun my 3 screw Ruger Single Six 22 with 5 1/2" barrel I've owned several over the years but the oldest are the best. One other long time friend is my old under cover / off duty gun a little Charter Arms Undercover 38 that I've had since 1970, longer than any other gun I've ever had, I think I'll have them put me thru the oven with it in my cold dead hand! So there you have it from the expensive best to the cheapest best wheel guns of my life! :draw:
Gabby


----------



## dakota1911

Have both but have more SA than DA.


----------



## ksblazer

My preference has switched from DA to SA. Fired my DA revolvers in SA when at the range 90% of the time andthe old SA revolvers have a coolness factor to them IMO.


----------



## ZenShot

Snubbies mostly. My favorite is the Charter Arms Undercoverette in 32 H&R mag.


----------



## Steven

Double action with an outstanding trigger job. For competitions like ICORE, USPSA and Steel Challenge you need the double action to be smooth.

For hunting I think nothing can beat a single action revolver.


----------



## 2rott

Of course DA for speed shooting & SA for accuracy.....


----------



## Cait43




----------



## P61BlackWidow

I love Double action. My Ruger SP101, model 5771, 357mag.


----------



## P61BlackWidow

The Ruger SP101, Model No. 5720, which is a .357 Magnum with a 2.25″ barrel and double action only (DAO) operation. *The hammer spur has been removed*, leaving the hammer flush with the rear of the frame. Weight is 25 oz. The grip is molded of rubber with two plastic insert panels. Although this grip does a pretty good job of absorbing the recoil of .357 Magnum loads, it is too short to allow a full three-finger grip for someone with average to large hands. This makes the gun a bit difficult to control. Many shooters will prefer to upgrade to an aftermarket grip which fits their hand and which may cushion the recoil a bit better. My personal SP101 wears a Hogue Monogrip® which comes with finger grooves. The material soaks up the recoil very well and I can get a good grip with all three fingers of my firing hand. With 125 grain JHP loads, the recoil can be described as stiff, but not punishing. The weight of the gun also helps deal with the recoil of the powerful .357 Magnum.


----------



## dereckbc

If this were an election, you have a landslide winner. If you were to add up both 2nd and 3rd place votes you still have a Landslide winner. No contest Double Action wins.


----------



## Warrenzvon

Smith & Wesson ONLY


----------



## desertman

Warrenzvon said:


> Smith & Wesson ONLY


Judging by your moniker I'm guessing you're another fan of Warren Zevon? How bout' "Lawyers guns and money", "Veracruz" and "Roland the headless Thompson gunner"? One of my all time favorite musicians too. All great songs by a great musician! May God rest his soul.

Almost forgot, S&W and Ruger for me. J-Frames for the S&W's. Redhawk's and Blackhawk's for the big .44's only because they're a little beefier and will withstand 340 grain Buffalo Bore, whereas the S&W Model 29/629 series will not.


----------



## ifithitu

Double action for I.:smt071


----------

